# How Do I Get to the UAE?



## L0vingLife (Sep 14, 2010)

How would an American technology consultant get a job or consulting position in Dubai?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Would you care to elaborate on "American Technology"? I would suggest you browse through the sticky thread below. It includes a list of recruitment agencies in Dubai. You could start by sending them your CV via email. However, the best thing to do would be to get here on a visit visa and try and get as many appointments as possible. Good luck! 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...fo-about-dubai-uae-updated-august-2010-a.html


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Let me google that for you


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

xpatusa said:


> Let me google that for you


Excellent! 

L0vingLife - how would you get a job anywhere? Much the same here.
-


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> Let me google that for you


Brilliant xxx

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## L0vingLife (Sep 14, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> Let me google that for you


Interesting link. I clicked it and my post from this forum was the 7th entry on the page. 

You guys are peaches.

Pamela, I should have been more clear. I am an American who is a technology consultant. Thanks for the link.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

From America, aeroplane is a very good way of getting here


----------



## L0vingLife (Sep 14, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing SBP, however my spare tire has been re-inflated lately with a few extra beers here and there. Think I might swim.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Ah pre-arrived "Dubai Stone"


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

This thread has gotten totally off topic.
L0vingLife you should really try to come here.
Such a cool place to live.
I have no idea what it is that you do so I can't help with specifics.
Just scour the interwebs.
If you get here I'll buy you a beer.
CHEERS!


----------



## L0vingLife (Sep 14, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> This thread has gotten totally off topic.
> L0vingLife you should really try to come here.
> Such a cool place to live.
> I have no idea what it is that you do so I can't help with specifics.
> ...


Thanks xpat! I think I'll take Pamela's advice and get a visitor's visa to come check the place out and then see if I want to make a move. I've got to say, it is very intriguing.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

L0vingLife said:


> Thanks xpat! I think I'll take Pamela's advice and get a visitor's visa to come check the place out and then see if I want to make a move. I've got to say, it is very intriguing.


One thing to bear in mind is that living here is very much different to the holiday experience. I've been here 2 years and it's nothing like what I experienced when I was on holiday...


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

L0vingLife said:


> Thanks xpat! I think I'll take Pamela's advice and get a visitor's visa to come check the place out and then see if I want to make a move. I've got to say, it is very intriguing.


Oh great...
That means I'll have to buy you that beer soon...


----------



## L0vingLife (Sep 14, 2010)

Haha! Just out of curiosity, how much would a beer be if you're not drinking it at home? I know it's not possible to give a hard and fast rule, however generally a beer in the US would cost between $4 - $6 at a restaurant/hotel. Would it be around 15 - 21 AED?


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

L0vingLife said:


> Haha! Just out of curiosity, how much would a beer be if you're not drinking it at home? I know it's not possible to give a hard and fast rule, however generally a beer in the US would cost between $4 - $6 at a restaurant/hotel. Would it be around 15 - 21 AED?


35 AED is the standard going rate for a pint


----------



## L0vingLife (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow! I'm definitely gonna take you up on that then.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

When I said "come to Dubai", I did mean for you to come here and look for a job. Like Maz has pointed out, the holiday experience is totally different. At least you'll get a free beer though!


----------

